# Vegas for the next 3 years: Dates announced



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

BIG news from Bruce at NFAA HQ - Spread the word!... mark your calendars!!

After a very lengthy negotiation process, I am happy to report that a three year Contract has been signed and the dates for the Vegas Shoot have been confirmed as follows:
South Point Hotel and Casino
February 7-9, 2014
February 6-8, 2015
February 5-7, 2016

Chuck


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Seems that Vegas is the last thing on everyone's mind right now, but they will come. You know that I will be there Chuck working my ---- off


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

Ill be right there with ya buddy


----------



## enigmeow (Feb 21, 2013)

FV Chuck said:


> BIG news from Bruce at NFAA HQ - Spread the word!... mark your calendars!!
> 
> After a very lengthy negotiation process, I am happy to report that a three year Contract has been signed and the dates for the Vegas Shoot have been confirmed as follows:
> South Point Hotel and Casino
> ...


Any idea if there is a negotiated discount on the hotel?

thanks


----------



## FV Chuck (Dec 11, 2004)

enigmeow said:


> Any idea if there is a negotiated discount on the hotel?
> 
> thanks


All I know is what I posted...
I'm sure rates fluctuate all the time.

Typically there is a shooter discount for rooms, I dont expect that to change.


----------

